# Top suspension arm



## stealthmode (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a Renault Master cdi120 which I am slowly trying to convert into a sleep-over van with all the mod cons of a real motorhome.
Before I start on the inside I am doing the steering, brakes and suspension.
I got a severe problem when I went to remove and replace the lower suspension arms but overcame it and got them sorted.


On doing the bottom I noticed the top arm with the ball-joint has also past its sell -by date so went about trying to find a replacement aftermarket part but to no avail.
Only the dealer can supply the top suspension arms so I knew I needed a mortgage to phone them and sure enough came the shock on the phone at the price.
£237.95 per top arm for my van from a Renault dealer.


I am about to start the strip down and after what I suffered on the lower arms I prey the upper arms are a lot easier to do.


I know I have to remove the springs and anti-roll bar etc., to get at the arm but it looks to be bolted on by the rubber bushes as opposed to the lower arms which use a 30mm bolt and bracket which goes through the entire sub-frame.
I will post pictures of the start to finish.
I hope to start this tomorrow when my dealer drops off the arm.


----------

